# Van Staal Break in Period, HOW LONG??



## scubasteven (Nov 14, 2007)

Just pick up a Van Staal and wanted to know how long it will take until the reel is easier to crank?

Thanks,

Steven


----------



## nb&twil (Oct 2, 2007)

It will probably feel the same for quite some time. they aren't as "free spinning" as other reels, but that's because of the sealed gears they have. It shouldn't be sticky, but it will be a bit harder to crank than what you're used to. It should still be smooth even though it takes a bit more to crank.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 20, 2008)

I bet in the middle of the day in July offshore it will be real easy to crank!!!! They are easier when its warmer because the grease loosens up...The surf guys on the east coast leave them in their cars with the heater way up until they use them! It will loosen up over time for sure. Also wait till youcatch a big fish on it like a tarpon...the reel will be super loose afterwards for a few minutes!


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

Yeah, it won't take long. Just use it a lot and it will get noticably better. I just got mine serviced and new seals were put in. I've been using it and it's getting better.


----------



## mack_attack2 (Nov 24, 2007)

mine is slowly getting better, ive used it 4 times all day and each time it got better, just like tex said when it gets warmer or after you have been using for about an hour even in cold weather itll loosen up, the reason why its harder to turn than other reels is because the gears are put on each other so that the gears dont slip and strip


----------



## nb&twil (Oct 2, 2007)

sure, it will loosen up some, but will everyone agree that a van staal will always be a little stiffer than other spinning reels? not sticky, but stiff...


----------



## Matt09 (Jun 6, 2008)

"I piss on Shimanos" 

mack attack 2, i love your signature!!!:clap:letsdrink


----------

